# Upgrade time



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Upgrading to the GT28RS Disco Potato turbo 

MSD 50 lb injectors and clips 

Walboro 255lph fuel pump 

Waiting on the JGY fuel rail and Cobra MAF 

While I'm waiting the turbine housing will be extrude honed and ceramic coated. The FMIC will be swain coated if I decide to stay with the forge IC.....


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh.. i thought you were doing a BIG upgrade wes...

..

excellent choice.. im excited to see you break 300.. hehe


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

crazy wes...keep it up man!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

thats freakin awesome....i wanna see ur next dyno gains mang


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yoooo...are you the first 1.6 to use the cobra program?

and how much do YOU get the turbo coated for? i want to get mine done!!!!!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man, can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yoooo...are you the first 1.6 to use the cobra program?
> 
> and how much do YOU get the turbo coated for? i want to get mine done!!!!!


I don't have the program yet, but I will be the first unless someone else beats me to the punch. 

Local shop coats them for about $75.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Hey Wes, That turbo looks sweet!!! BTW, is your site still up?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Mervic said:


> Hey Wes, That turbo looks sweet!!! BTW, is your site still up?


My site is gone for good. I will be documenting the upgrade though and doing a few articles for NPM on it.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

looking good man... what you got planned for the internals? any headwork?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> looking good man... what you got planned for the internals? any headwork?


Stock bottom end. Head already has work with swain coatings.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> Upgrading to the GT28RS Disco Potato turbo
> MSD 50 lb injectors and clips
> Walboro 255lph fuel pump
> Waiting on the JGY fuel rail and Cobra MAF
> ...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> niiiice. how much did the disco potato set you back? i want to get a ballbearing turbo for my QG, but the $1200 pricetag throws me off a lil bit


Got it in a group buy for $925 shipped, don;t expect to find it for that price though, I think that was pretty much a one time deal. JGY has them for about $1100 or so.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

wes said:


> Got it in a group buy for $925 shipped, don;t expect to find it for that price though, I think that was pretty much a one time deal. JGY has them for about $1100 or so.


did you sell your old T28 yet?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

hotboy said:


> did you sell your old T28 yet?


Yes it is pre-sold.


----------



## Frostbyte (May 16, 2004)

wes said:


> Upgrading to the GT28RS Disco Potato turbo
> 
> MSD 50 lb injectors and clips
> 
> ...


I am soo jelious that is the Turbo that I want to put onto my SR.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice  ....no more MAF or fuel restrictions :cheers:


----------

